# 1 Wax...1 Sealant...



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Just curious as to what you all would pick if you could only choose 1 wax and 1 sealant to use in your arsenal for the next 365 days. Since the options are endless, I didn't make a poll.


Waxes include pastes, liquids, and sprays
Sealants, well they're sealants...and this category excludes the new coatings (_by Aquartz, G|Techniq, Nanolex, Optimum, etc_), which I would categorize as "Coatings" 
Thanks for responding!

*EDIT*: Adjusted wording for clarity


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

I have the same question


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Colli 915
Jetseal 109

will do for me, even get change out of £50:thumb:


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Personally, I find a couple of layers of jetseal, followed by a couple with Vic concours gives a very nice, and durable finish - both reasonably priced too.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Z2
Megs 16


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

gtechniq C1 hands down. no need for a wax  if i had to choose a wax on top, probably collinite 476.... though the C1 will easily see 365 days out.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Where can you get gtechniq C1 from?

How hard is it to apply?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Optiseal
Prima Hydro


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Joeya said:


> Where can you get gtechniq C1 from?
> 
> How hard is it to apply?


it's for pro use only, it's a bit of a bugger apparently. but will often last 2 years or more. not only does it protect, it also offers scratch resistance etc. their C2 is so easy to apply, but will only last 6-8 months (no scratch resistance).

i'm getting my car C1'd on the 20th :driver:

and i'll keep it topped up with C2 

http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c1-crystal-lacquer/


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Bos
z2 with zfx


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Optiseal 
Collinite 845


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

E21_ross said:


> gtechniq C1 hands down. no need for a wax  if i had to choose a wax on top, probably collinite 476.... though the C1 will easily see 365 days out.


C1 is a coating Ross, not a sealant. 

Vintage for the wax and probably OOS for the sealant.

Alan W


----------



## RafflesNH (Sep 8, 2010)

Joeya said:


> Where can you get gtechniq C1 from?
> 
> How hard is it to apply?


http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c1-crystal-lacquer/

'For professional use only', whatever that means.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Amused said:


> Sealants, ...and this category *excludes *the new coatings (_by Aquartz, G|Techniq, Nanolex, Optimum, etc_), which I would categorize as "Coatings"


Can people not read! 

Aquartz, G|Techniq, Nanolex, Optimum, etc are specifically excluded. 

Alan W


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nattys red
FK1000P


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Can people not read!
> 
> Aquartz, G|Techniq, Nanolex, Optimum, etc are specifically excluded.
> 
> Alan W


it was early, and i didn't read the whole post. in that case....

is it a case of, 1 application has to last 12 months, or the product you bought can be applied over and over, for 12 months?

if it's no touching for 365 days, probably OOS and colly 476


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fk1000p
fk2685


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Colli 915 & Optiseal.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

FK1000p and BOS as they're what I have anyway:thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

+1 for FK1000p and Nattys red


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

E21_ross said:


> it was early, and i didn't read the whole post.


Don't worry Ross you weren't the only one! :lol:

Just trying to keep the OP's Thread 'on topic' for him. 

Alan W


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Bos
> z2 with zfx


You know what, I'm lying. There's no way I could live with just one wax and one sealant!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> You know what, I'm lying. There's no way I could live with just one wax and one sealant!


you only have to do 365 days :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zaino Z2 or Z5

Collinite 845 or 915


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

big ben said:


> you only have to do 365 days :lol:


Good point, but still, I don't think I could do it!!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

easy choice on the wax ~ BoS  perhaps Vintage :lol: 

Not so easy on Sealant : Awesome, (if I could afford it) Menz Power lock or Z2, Nanolex or FK1000P ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wall:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It would be two I already have: -

Super Natural & Project Awesome


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Chemical Guys Blitz
Optimum Car Wax


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeffs Arylic Jet Trigger
Optimum Car Wax


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wax: Dodo SN
Sealant:Zaino Z2

Ideally:
Wax: Zymol Vintage
Sealant: Zaino Z8


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

For me I think I’d go for the Blackfire twins – Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection and Blackfire Midnight Sun Paste Wax


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Colli 915
> Jetseal 109


I've used the same combination... Lasts very very long even though the whether is so hot or so cold...


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Vintage or Souveran
Blackfire Wet Diamond


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Optimum Optiseal

Dodo Juice Supernatural


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> it was early, and i didn't read the whole post. in that case....
> 
> is it a case of, 1 application has to last 12 months, or the product you bought can be applied over and over, for 12 months?
> 
> if it's no touching for 365 days, probably OOS and colly 476


You may use the 2 products as much as you'd like during the 365 day period...sorry for the lack of clarity :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax Onyx
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p
FK2685

Just got some 476 so will have to make a comparison.:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optiseal , because i have seen the results on a friends car
Megs 16 or 476, great price and both manage to out perform waxes that are 5x the price.


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Sealant => FK1000p
Wax => Dodo Juice Purple Haze

Both of which I already use :thumb:.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackfires midnight sun and wet diamond. Great on their own, better together and super easy to use


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Wax: Zymol Glasur (Honorable Mention: Race Glaze 55)
Sealant: Blackfire Wet Diamond (Honorable Mention: Optimum Opti-Seal)


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

really good thread idea

for me

wax - this is easy, vic concours - looks great on every colour, in fact one of the best looking waxes ive ever used, rediculously easy wowo app, and can be layered instantly for a deeper look

sealant - a little tougher for me to choose as im not a sealant man. So based purely on ease of app id go with jetseal. I know durability isnt as good as other sealants, but for me itd be more about being able to layer it instantly, with either another layer of jetseal or vic red


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Zymol Glasur 

Gtechniq C1 

Easy EASY Easy


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Dodo HC
SP Sealent


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

AS wax and 109 for me

easy and durable any time of the year


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Zymol glasur 

Jetseal 109


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dodo RBJE
Jetseal 109


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good thread , shame nearly every person has a different combo of products!! Im looking to move away from AG EGP and Megs Gold Glass on my GTI , I had been reccomended a kit that comprises a Carlack sealant and Colonite 915 wax , I take it these are both improvements on what I use now? (car is solid red)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Coli 476 and Z2 pro


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Dmac1969 said:


> Good thread , shame nearly every person has a different combo of products!! Im looking to move away from AG EGP and Megs Gold Glass on my GTI , I had been reccomended a kit that comprises a Carlack sealant and Colonite 915 wax , I take it these are both improvements on what I use now? (car is solid red)


Improvement over what you use now?...yes, in terms of durability. Looks wise...well that's up to you. Personally, I think the majority of responses in the thread would yield better visual results than the Carlack/915 combo, but your budget would have to increase if that's a determining factor.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's responded to this thread. I'm always curious as to what people like and it's interesting to see how our tastes vary.

I hope more will chime in!

- Jason


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Coli 915
Fk 1000p

Both Cracking products. There are lots of great products out there but these two are probably my favorites

Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

FK1000P then FK Pink Wax, economical though...


----------

